# moveing to algarve



## benidorm wannabe (Jan 13, 2011)

hi all 

was thinking of moveing abroad with the wife n 4 kids ages 13/7 and 3yr twins 
was thinking benidorm or algarve with em being year round 
been scared off algarve plenty saying its realy bad at moment 4 bars/cafes
just asking if anybody knows about algarve area 

we are looking for a small bar/ sarny shop/cafe £15-20000k 

also housing n schooling 

thanks
paul


----------



## benidorm wannabe (Jan 13, 2011)

benidorm wannabe said:


> hi all
> 
> was thinking of moveing abroad with the wife n 4 kids ages 13/7 and 3yr twins
> was thinking benidorm or algarve with em being year round
> ...



ment been scared off benidorm sorry


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

benidorm wannabe said:


> ment been scared off benidorm sorry


i have been to Benidorm and yes it is scarry....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> i have been to Benidorm and yes it is scarry....


Benidorm isn't scarey


the financial climate in Spain is though




what about there - would it be a good time to be doing what the OP is hoping to do - would it actually be possible?


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

benidorm wannabe said:


> hi all
> 
> was thinking of moveing abroad with the wife n 4 kids ages 13/7 and 3yr twins
> was thinking benidorm or algarve with em being year round
> ...


Hi Paul,

As I'm sure you're aware,the whole financial climate in Europe is far from it's best at the moment.
That said, the Algarve is indeed a very popular holiday region & people always somehow seem to find cash for holidays....
However what has changed is the type of holiday,& also how much people want to spend,the latter definitely decreasing according to last couple of years figures.
The type of business you're thinking of is very popular indeed in the season April-September,but whether it will provide an income for the rest of the year is very debatable 
& with four kids to support that could mean big problems financially.
Not trying to put you off,but a lot of businesses in Portugal "Go Bust" within the first year of trading.

Someone on here once said:

 "The only way to make a small fortune in Portugal,is to start with a bigger one"


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> Benidorm isn't scarey
> 
> 
> the finacila climate in Spain is though
> ...


It is not just scary in Spain I think.

Testing times may lay ahead, unfortunately.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

The only thing I have heard about running a cafe is from a member of another forum who did run a cafe on the Algarve for a year or so, before packing it in to do something else, general feedback was that there was no living to be made at it.

I also seen a "English" bar open in Alvorge (central portugal) only to close again not long after, it was a bit of a bad location for this type of bar as it was in a small rural town with not enough interest in this sort of thing from locals or expats.


----------

